# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] How do I print a sales order with bin numbers in Pastel Partner?

## J7J

Hi,

How do you print a sales order out of Pastel Partner that includes the bin numbers on the document?  This could then be used as the picking slip for packing purposes.  Ideally, I would like to print this in bin number order, so that the packer could start at the first bin number going numerically through to the last bin number, without jumping back and forth.

Pastel Partner Help file says that you can customise the document to print the bin number details, but I don't know where to switch this option on.

Please help.

Thanks!

----------


## J7J

Ok, so I customised the document in forms designer - Thanks for the tip, Neville, I appreciate your help!

My picking slip now have the bin numbers on the document.  Can I sort items by bin number when printing the picking slip, so that the items follow in order?

----------


## Neville Bailey

No, you can't - the line items on the document will print in the sequence in which you captured them. 

There are work-arounds though. 

One option is to export the sales order into a csv file, and then reorder the line items by bin number after opening the csv file in Excel and then import the csv file back into Pastel. You will need to delete the original sales order though. 

Let me know if you need help with this. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## pm32

Hi Neville. 

Could you tell me how to print bin numbers on picking slips or would it also appear on the proforma when it is added in forms designer?

Thanks
Paul Millard




> No, you can't - the line items on the document will print in the sequence in which you captured them. 
> 
> There are work-arounds though. 
> 
> One option is to export the sales order into a csv file, and then reorder the line items by bin number after opening the csv file in Excel and then import the csv file back into Pastel. You will need to delete the original sales order though. 
> 
> Let me know if you need help with this. 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mariajs

> Hi,
> 
> How do you print a sales order out of Pastel Partner that includes the bin numbers on the document?  This could then be used as the picking slip for packing purposes.  Ideally, I would like to print this in bin number order, so that the packer could start at the first bin number going numerically through to the last bin number, without jumping back and forth.
> 
> Pastel Partner Help file says that you can customise the document to print the bin number details, but I don't know where to switch this option on.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

What is the file name in form designer for sales order?

Please assist

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi,
> 
> What is the file name in form designer for sales order?
> 
> Please assist


CORDRSP.ENG (if you are using plain single sheet paper - substitute the "SP" portion to suit your paper style).

----------


## Mariajs

I want to add bins only on the sales order to use it as a picking slip

----------


## Mariajs

Thank you, will try it out!

----------


## Mariajs

> Thank you, will try it out!


Hi Neville,

I file save as one of our form in form designer with the name CORDRSP.ENG. add the bins but the lay out is the same as what the invoices is set up. 

I looked if there is a file name mentioned above as you gave it to me, but I don't see anything? That is why I file save as.

Can you guide me with more details details please.

We have 4 file names, CSDOCODFSP, CSDOCSP, CSMTHPDFSP, CSMTHSP. If you change the invoices everything under that docs is changed e.g sales order.

Kind regards,

----------


## Neville Bailey

Make sure that you save the sales order form file as CORDRSP.*ENZ* and save it into the company folder.

----------

